# Acid dipping cars



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything about having cars acid dipped. My neighbor just did it he said it was pricey but did the job. ANyone try it??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I had my fenders and doors acid dipped on my 64 rag..... when you get it back, you know EXACTLY what you got, lol. I got the fenders and doors done for $35 or $45 each... the guy said a whole body was around $400-$500.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2005, 03:39 AM
> *I had my fenders and doors acid dipped on my 64 rag..... when you get it back, you know EXACTLY what you got, lol. I got the fenders and doors done for $35 or $45 each... the guy said a whole body was around $400-$500.
> [snapback]3152977[/snapback]​*


Thats dirt cheep then. I got a price here in Cincinnati of 800 just to do my body. :0 To me its not worth it because it cleans every surface on the car. So if you inticipate replacing the quarters, rockers, floors go for it. Think about it...........it will eat all the protective coating on the inside of the quarters and the rockers not to mention the inside of floor braces ect.....ect...... 

The alternative is getting it media blasted with walnut shells.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 18 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Thats dirt cheep then. I got a price here in Cincinnati of 800 just to do my body.  :0 To me its not worth it because it cleans every surface on the car. So if you inticipate replacing the quarters, rockers, floors go for it. Think about it...........it will eat all the protective coating on the inside of the quarters and the rockers not to mention the inside of floor braces ect.....ect......
> 
> The alternative is getting it media blasted with walnut shells.
> [snapback]3153023[/snapback]​*



yes it can even clean the insides of braces and such, places that arent cleaned if you do blasting, the disadvantage is, how do you clean out the insides from the acid?

im having all the parts of the impala im working on now blasted with aluminiumoxide, you can compare it to sandblasting but it doesnt bring heat into the metal, works like a charm and you wont have left over acid anywhere


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have never had anything acid dipped myself.....but i do know people that have.........if the company does it right they will dip the parts in the acid wash......then dip them in a neutralizer..and then dip them in a rinse......if they still do not come out clean they will do the process all over again............the point is that you will not have residue in most areas............but you will have to have the metal sealed right away in epoxy or it will rust again............now some companies will also offer a primer dip which will seal the metal before you get it back............i recommend that if they offer it..............but like mentioned acid washing will take off everything...........all the seals and seam fillers.....sound seals etc..............so unless you want a rattle box you have to go through the whole vehicle and re-seal it all back up....................since i think that mia is talking about an older car it would be a good idea to do it but be prepared for lots of work after you get it back......50's cars an older were not seal that well anyway..that is why they do get alot of rust on the floors etc ..................to me unless the car is very rotted and rusty media blasting is your best bet........................good luck

richee


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Crappy this out here in Vegas there are so few shops who media blast they charge crazy amount Im thinking about taking it to my housein Orange County and just having someone out there do it. Any ideas?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You could just get the DA out and get to sanding.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

endless supply of blasters and acid dippers here in los angeles bro..............if you are getting the run around the best bet would be to bring it down like you said..............


> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@May 18 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Crappy this out here in Vegas there are so few shops who media blast they charge crazy amount Im thinking about taking it to my housein Orange County and just having someone out there do it. Any ideas?
> [snapback]3154461[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

going to find everything wrong and easier to get out then sand. most places will primer it up for you too for not much more. showed the process on American Hot Rod. a few places do it in southern cali


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

like twice a yr they open the prisons and they work on them but out here the line wraps around the prison like 4 yimes. they are so good tho. the paint jobs they do r so tight.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I was originally going to dip the body too, but i didnt for exactly the reasons "lowriderlife" mentioned. This place didnt have the primer dip he mentioned (actually, i didnt even know that existed, sounds bad ass), and my main concern was all of the bare metal that would be left in hidden places where you couldnt get paint into.... the acid will flow into every nook and cranny, the paint will not when sprayed. Thats why i only did the doors and fenders.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

here in cali and i am sure other locations around the country there is a car commercial running for an import car company......i do not recall off the top of my head which maker but they are talking about all the new features and how the cars start from a clay model design to production etc...........they show them making the car and the car getting painted by robot arms........well in that commercial you will actually see a body of one of their cars getting dipped into a primer bath by a crain arm..................... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2005, 02:20 AM
> *I was originally going to dip the body too, but i didnt for exactly the reasons "lowriderlife" mentioned. This place didnt have the primer dip he mentioned (actually, i didnt even know that existed, sounds bad ass), and my main concern was all of the bare metal that would be left in hidden places where you couldnt get paint into.... the acid will flow into every nook and cranny, the paint will not when sprayed. Thats why i only did the doors and fenders.
> [snapback]3157675[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

think that was a Hummer ad. 

but some places (and if they dont primer it, you should) air hose the hell out of the car, dry it, make sure the acid is out. then they apply the primer.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 19 2005, 05:12 PM
> *here in cali and i am sure other locations around the country there is a car commercial running for an import car company......i do not recall off the top of my head which maker but they are talking about all the new features and how the cars start from a clay model design to production etc...........they show them making the car and the car getting painted by robot arms........well in that commercial you will actually see a body of one of their cars getting dipped into a primer bath by a crain arm..................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3158537[/snapback]​*




you sure it wasnt a zinc-bath?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

in the commercial it could have been....but i doubt it.........paint does not adhere to zinc too well............ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 19 2005, 01:22 PM
> *you sure it wasnt a zinc-bath?
> [snapback]3159992[/snapback]​*


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

If you have to take time off and take it somewhere or have it shipped to someone, have it dipped. Below are some shots of dipped parts done locally here in Saint Louis. I am sold on having anything else dipped again in the future. 

When I got the parts back there was no way to apply paint by hand or with a gun so I poured some POR-15 inside the parts, sloshed it around to cover everything and then stood the part up like it would be on the car and let the excess drain out making sure the drain holes did not become clogged. If there was a local shop that also dipped in epoxy primer I would have done that also but for what I have invested so far it's still a better and more thorough job than what could have been done by blasting alone.

The one shot of my inner door stucture was dipped over 2 years ago and still looks like it did when I originally got it back. I can't say the same for my sandblasted floor boards underneath. Granted I never primed them but they have some surface rust on them now.

Jim


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 19 2005, 11:12 AM
> *here in cali and i am sure other locations around the country there is a car commercial running for an import car company......i do not recall off the top of my head which maker but they are talking about all the new features and how the cars start from a clay model design to production etc...........they show them making the car and the car getting painted by robot arms........well in that commercial you will actually see a body of one of their cars getting dipped into a primer bath by a crain arm..................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3158537[/snapback]​*


Yea, ive seen it... where the body is in the jig and flips nose first into the tank. Pretty cool shit. Its a commercial for Hyundai.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@May 19 2005, 06:13 PM
> *If you have to take time off and take it somewhere or have it shipped to someone, have it dipped. Below are some shots of dipped parts done locally here in Saint Louis. I am sold on having anything else dipped again in the future.
> 
> When I got the parts back there was no way to apply paint by hand or with a gun so I poured some POR-15 inside the parts, sloshed it around to cover everything and then stood the part up like it would be on the car and let the excess drain out making sure the drain holes did not become clogged. If there was a local shop that also dipped in epoxy primer I would have done that also but for what I have invested so far it's still a better and more thorough job than what could have been done by blasting alone.
> ...


Parts like fenders and doors are easy, thats why i did mine.... but if you dip a body, you are going to have areas that are hard to get paint into..... inside the rocker panels, inside the floor braces, inside the firewall and cowl areas, inside the rear quarters around the wheel wells, etc..... something to consider.


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone its really changed my mind about dipping. Im hoping to have both my cars ready by next yr. Im bringing out a convertible 79 regal and a 51 chevy fleetline. Theres only one other female i know of in Vegas with a bomb. I have pics if anyone wants to see of my 51 its in pretty good shape except the lil rust :biggrin: so if anyone is headin to vegas this yr hopefully ill have at;east one car done .
Thanks again guys


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

so where are the pics of the 51------------i got lots of parts if you need any...........also is that you in your profile picture??


> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@May 20 2005, 08:34 AM
> *Thanks everyone its really changed my mind about dipping. Im hoping to have both my cars ready by next yr.  Im bringing out a convertible 79 regal and a 51 chevy fleetline. Theres only one other female i know of in Vegas with a bomb. I have pics if anyone wants to see of my 51 its in pretty good shape except the lil rust :biggrin:  so if anyone is headin to vegas this yr hopefully ill have at;east one car done .
> Thanks again guys
> [snapback]3163074[/snapback]​*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 20 2005, 12:52 PM
> *so where are the pics of the 51------------i got lots of parts if you need any...........also is that you in your profile picture??
> [snapback]3163381[/snapback]​*


Yea, id like to check out the 51 also. 

And i think her sig confirms its her lowriderlife. Not bad at alllllll.


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Yea those are mine! lol I took that in Woodland last yr at a show for Street Pride. Toro took it. Ill try and post some pix today


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok im a dumb a*% i cant figure how to include pix??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 19 2005, 08:12 AM
> *here in cali and i am sure other locations around the country there is a car commercial running for an import car company......i do not recall off the top of my head which maker but they are talking about all the new features and how the cars start from a clay model design to production etc...........they show them making the car and the car getting painted by robot arms........well in that commercial you will actually see a body of one of their cars getting dipped into a primer bath by a crain arm..................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3158537[/snapback]​*


im near LA do you know of a place any phone #'s


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py?stx=bl...9&Submit=Search

can start calling these people up and see what they tell you. 

Western Shop Blasting (where i go since its local)
(714) 775-7374 4521 W 1st St
Santa Ana, CA Map

media blaster
Media Resurfacing Systems Inc
(714) 841-0541 18101 Redondo Cir # U
Huntington Beach, CA Map

in escondido
http://www.hotrodscustomstuff.com/


----------



## Justin_Inc (Mar 16, 2005)

have a swimming pool? lol, look into electrolysis. i've done it on many parts (doors, hoods, control arms, rims, etc) its easy and fairly fast.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 14 2005, 11:04 AM
> *http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py?stx=bl...9&Submit=Search
> 
> can start calling these people up and see what they tell you.
> ...


i can get media blasting tooo 
but what i want is to dip


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry didnt have time to read most of the thread but whats acid dipping your car?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 15 2005, 11:28 PM
> *i can get media blasting tooo
> but what i want is  to dip
> [snapback]3279667[/snapback]​*


there was a place i saw on American Hot Rod. has to be around here, since boyd is close to my pad. use to be a place in santa fe springs off of greenleaf that did it.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

DO ME A FAVOR 
CALL BOYD HIT HIM UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2005, 10:28 PM
> *DO ME A FAVOR
> CALL BOYD HIT HIM UP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3288713[/snapback]​*



haha, hes an ass. i wouldnt ask him for directions to a hospital if i was bleeding on the ground.


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

what was the status of your car getting acid dipped? I am curious about getting mine done on the '47 fleetline, thanks.


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Up north, acid dipping runs $2500.00. I would say that acid dipping is the ultimate start to any restoration project. I see alot of people saying that the acid will be left inside the panel joints- that is not true. They are dipped in a neutralizer and a wash. Would you rather have the old rust in all of your seams and panels that you can't get to, or would you rather have metal - clean metal - ready for epoxy primer?
It all depends on how long you want to go before you have to start repairing rust spots again - they always come back!
They do make hose attachments for spray guns and spray cans that will carry epoxy primers into the hard to reach places like rocker panels and floor braces, they normally cost $3 to $15 per hose setup, they are one time use disposables.
Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Up north, acid dipping runs $2500.00. I would say that acid dipping is the ultimate start to any restoration project. I see alot of people saying that the acid will be left inside the panel joints- that is not true. They are dipped in a neutralizer and a wash. Would you rather have the old rust in all of your seams and panels that you can't get to, or would you rather have metal - clean metal - ready for epoxy primer?
It all depends on how long you want to go before you have to start repairing rust spots again - they always come back!
They do make hose attachments for spray guns and spray cans that will carry epoxy primers into the hard to reach places like rocker panels and floor braces, they normally cost $3 to $15 per hose setup, they are one time use disposables.
Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree to with it being the ultimate. I have had a local “metal cleaner” do a couple pairs of fenders, doors, some hoods, trunk lids and other things that have been dipped to remove the rust and old paint but after they are cleaned and derusted the part then goes into another tank where the neutralizer can get to all the same places the acid did to neutralize it. Normally you would want it to be in the neutralizer tank solution longer so you can be more assured any acid solution is neutralized. If it is in the second tank a shorter amount of time it may not be all neutralized in my opinion. Leaving it in the second tank longer should not harm the metal or eat away at it like the acid does.
After a part is cleaned it would be ideal to then dip the whole part into an epoxy primer tank and coat it all but the shop I used did not have this option so I got creative and made my own spray wands to shoot rust preventative into hard to access area’s. I also got in there with a brush to apply the rust preventative.
Dipping a part “could” have some area’s left untreated because of trapped air bubbles and not allowing the acid to make contact with the metal in that area but if the operator is good they will roll the part around while it’s submerged and allow any air bubbles to escape. 
There’s always going to be people that prefer one method or another (dipping or blasting) and you have to think too that most of these vehicles when done will lead a more sheltered life and not be sitting out like they might have been before and be better taken care of.
I too have got a plastic tub filled with water and muriatic acid to do small parts and after I get them derusted I spray them off with clean water, dry them off and then spray them with an epoxy primer. If they don’t get sprayed with primer right away I apply metal treat to the part to slow down any rust forming on them and then within a short time frame try to gather all the parts together and spray them all at once.
Jim


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry about the double post. Custom Jim- nice reply. I hope this clarifies all of the questions regarding acid dipping vs. sand blasting.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's some shots of dipped parts I've had done:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328498...060464735umVhlX

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328498...060464735pNkHaj

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328498...60464735zXZQYS#

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328498...60464735GZIeUK#

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328644...60464735QuoxfX#

http://community.webshots.com/photo/328644...060464735CQzjVl



And something I did at home with muriatic acid:

http://hometown.aol.com/krystaldesigns/pageA19.html

Jim


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

excelleny method for stripping, but around these areas its a bit high, just for one door on my car ran me a lil over 100.00 . the body was around a G to do.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 17 2005, 11:00 AM~3286083
> *there was a place i saw on American Hot Rod. has to be around here, since boyd is close to my pad. use to be a place in santa fe springs off of greenleaf that did it.
> *



I remember that place, however, I forgot the name to it, do you remember the name of that place?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

houston metal strippers

281-367-4067


they will give you a rough estimate over the phone


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2005, 04:39 AM~3152977
> *I had my fenders and doors acid dipped on my 64 rag..... when you get it back, you know EXACTLY what you got, lol. I got the fenders and doors done for $35 or $45 each... the guy said a whole body was around $400-$500.
> *



thats not that bad


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

I HAVE PAINTED MANY CARS THAT WERE ACID DIPPED. I WOULD STAY AWAY FROM THAT. REMEMBER THE CAR IS DIPPED IN A ACID TUB. EVERYTHING WILL BE REMOVED, INCLUDING ALL SEAM SEALER, CAULKING. ALSO BEFORE THE STAMPED PANELS WERE WELDED TOGETHER THEY WERE COATED WITH A SEALER OR A E-COAT, THAT WILL BE REMOVED. YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SEAL THOSE SPOTS ANY MORE. YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE AREAS OF WATER RUN OFF THAT WILL LOOK LIKE RUST. 
I HAVE ALL MY CARS MEDIA BLASTED NOW


----------

